

Web Design Pattern - greev
http://www.37signals.com/papers/introtopatterns/

======
sspencer
The step of deciding whether the "chunks" relate to one another and grouping
them accordingly is a brilliant idea, and probably the key to really clean
interface design.

~~~
alabut
I'd say it's one of two keys to clean UIs - the other is once you've grouped
logically-related bits together, do a quick bit of research to see how others
handle similar functionality. For me, that's what really closes the loop and
creates valuable design patterns.

------
alabut
Earlier duplicate HN submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=221536>

------
Hexstream
_Executive summary_ : When designing a page focus on the semantics first, and
the rest will come together. Don't prematurely optimize the interface, instead
figure out what pieces of info and user actions the page should contain and
figure out what pieces relate to eachother and which are independent. Then
group the interdependent pieces together into "chunks", then prioritize those
chunks on the page. You'll get a modular design that is easier to tweak.

------
joshwa
aka: Information Design 101

------
jdelsman
Wow, are there more of these?

~~~
redorb
if you weren't joking, just read their blog.I looked for a category to filter
all posts about design, didn't find it so here is a google site search with
'web design' as the key

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.37sig...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.37signals.com%2Fsvn%2F+web+design&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

